# Redd s+t?



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

Stackhouse/Terry + Daniels + PPod - Redd s+t

imo we are at our best when we have a legit second option we are 18-0 when dirk AND fin score 20+ each finley can no longer do this night after night so i think another all-star would solve this problem


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Nah I dont like that trade. We would be giving up too much for Redd. He's not all that good.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

its not stackhouse and terry its one of them. We need a legit second option and redd would be tht he is young athletic and can either slash or shoot he is also one of the best mid rang shooters in the league AND he has a very quick release.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I don't see the Bucks trading Redd....*


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

mayb if they think he is gonna leave they will.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 14, 2005)

I dont want to trade Terry at all. He should stay in Dallas.


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Nah I dont like that trade. We would be giving up too much for Redd. He's not all that good.


Redd is too pricey for us for no what he will bring to the Mavs. DHarris will be way to upset to lose him to the Mavs.
Rule #1 Do not upset DH. :biggrin:

I think we need to keep the Jet as a SG. 
Stackhouse, I am not too sure about his longevity as to his health in the future. He sure loves to drive the ball to the hole and I love that part of his game. He should be starting over Fin. IMO 

There are tons of good young, athletic, cheaper players out there to be had. 

I am not sure about trading Quis at this point, he needs a chance to work out his problems. Moving to the next round in the playoffs will tell us a lot about him. If not then he is fair trading fodder. 
I am all for a Finley trade, da baby Bulls have a ton of good, young talent any suggestions for who they might trade?


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

the prob is no1 would want finley. Also we know that people in the mavs are high on redd we tried to sign him before. Terry as a starting sg wouldnt work he is too small and would cause too many mismatchs i like how the team has gone more traditional with a big C i dont wanna ruin tht by having a tiny sg


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Its just a shame that the bucks vountered our offer cuz Nelly signed him to a contract but didnt the bucks counter it because he was restricted.


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> Its just a shame that the bucks vountered our offer cuz Nelly signed him to a contract but didnt the bucks counter it because he was restricted.



Thats Exactly how it happened mavsmania41..... he used us to get the money! I don't believe he will leave the Bucks.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

they were always gonna counter tht i mean 3 mill a yr lol i think he leaves though he obviously isnt the first option on a championship team an their is no1 in this draft who is will be a dominant big man


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

terry2damp said:


> they were always gonna counter tht i mean 3 mill a yr lol i think he leaves though he obviously isnt the first option on a championship team an their is no1 in this draft who is will be a dominant big man


Terry2Damp, OK what do you think it will take to make him leave? 
If we offer big money, I want a Second Option Player that brings game!

The other key is who we give up?


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

prolly 7 years at around 80-90 million


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

terry2damp said:


> prolly 7 years at around 80-90 million



So who do we give up for that kind of money? 

You have that much faith~money in Redd?


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

the trade i suggested either terry or stack daniels and ppod. Yeah its overpaying by a bit but u have to do tht to get a player like tht.


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

terry2damp said:


> the trade i suggested either terry or stack daniels and ppod. Yeah its overpaying by a bit but u have to do tht to get a player like tht.


Well I am definately all for PPod.. just bench fodder to way too many years. 

Although I am waiting to see what MBenga will do after the summer camps. 

I usually never but never talk trades until the playoffs are over, you made me break my rule! :biggrin:


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

i dont either but it has been made painfully obvious that we are at our best when we have a legit second option currently we have dirk and alot of 3rd options


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

terry2damp said:


> i dont either but it has been made painfully obvious that we are at our best when we have a legit second option currently we have dirk and alot of 3rd options


With that I totally agree! 
We must find a legit second opiton, Fin's definately not it! :boohoo:


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

IMO this is not a problem at all. Having alot of 3rd options is better neway! We can outscore any team on any night, the problem is our defense issues!


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

the D will improve with the personnel we have and an avery training camp


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *I don't see the Bucks trading Redd....*


That's what I thought!

terry2damp, I understood the either for Terry or Stack, just would like to keep Terry. He is a SG that could step in like NVE and help Harris run the point.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

IMO we have a 2nd option. His name is Jason Terry. He is a good shooter on the verge of becoming a great one. Once D.Harris gets the point guard in the nba downpack then we could move Terry to SG where I think he might be more comfortable. But who knows he may turn out to be a good PG next season. But I don't want to trade Terry.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

naw terry is farrrrr to small to be a starting 2 guard on a team with championship ambitions


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

Gambino said:


> IMO we have a 2nd option. His name is Jason Terry. He is a good shooter on the verge of becoming a great one. Once D.Harris gets the point guard in the nba downpack then we could move Terry to SG where I think he might be more comfortable. But who knows he may turn out to be a good PG next season. But I don't want to trade Terry.



Agree completely.

terry2damp
We do need another shooter with D, they won't trade Redd. So, who else?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

terry2damp said:


> naw terry is farrrrr to small to be a starting 2 guard on a team with championship ambitions



He can play shooting guard. He is a very good defender. He can also score really well. He shoots high percentage too.


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> He can play shooting guard. He is a very good defender. He can also score really well. He shoots high percentage too.


You go Future 7!
That's the way I feel too. 

I expect him to light it up today... he he


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

thats a misconception (him being a good defender) look at the line sura who is a career jouneyman put on him last night (and for the series) he is an avg defender. It didnt work for the 6ers even though the undersized sg was one of the best players in the L


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*If the Bucks would do a sign and trade, they would get another superstar for Redd....they wouldn't get JET, as they already have 2 young PGs in TJ and Mo, and they wouldn't go for Stack, as they already have Dez Mason. As much as it would help the Mavs, they just don't have people to offer the Bucks. The only players the Bucks would do the s+t with are big men, and I don't think PPod is tempting enough to pull the trigger.*


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

redd isnt a superstar and they wouldnt get a superstar for him imo this is a longshot anyway as he is going to the cavs i mean did u see the cavs-bucks game he spent the entire warm of it tlkn to lebron


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

terry2damp said:


> redd isnt a superstar and they wouldnt get a superstar for him imo this is a longshot anyway as he is going to the cavs i mean did u see the cavs-bucks game he spent the entire warm of it tlkn to lebron


*Of course they wouldn't get a superstar ALA Amare, Bosh, etc, but they could get a serviceable big man ALA Erick Dampier. I don't see the Cavs going after Redd hard, as they still have Luke Jackson. If they have already given up on Luke, then Redd is a possiblilty, but the Bucks have enough money to match any offer.*


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

they could get a servicable big man but ppod COULD turn into a star i think they might take tht risk if it looked like he was just gonna sign for the cavs. The cavs would do wht the heat did in the Odom deal and front load the deal to make it almost impossible to match.


----------



## Mr.Palmer (Mar 23, 2005)

No you trade D. Harris and Quis.

D.Harris would fill seats in Milwaukee and Quis would be solid.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Mr.Palmer said:


> No you trade D. Harris and Quis.
> 
> D.Harris would fill seats in Milwaukee and Quis would be solid.


and I would throw up..Sorry no deal.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr.Palmer said:


> No you trade D. Harris and Quis.
> 
> D.Harris would fill seats in Milwaukee and Quis would be solid.


Harris is untouchable unless some unbelievable deal and Redd is not it.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Redd isn't going anywhere, why did the Bucks free up the salary cap if they weren't going to resign him and besices he will be expecting a large contract IMO that we could not afford unless we unloaded Finley and that is just not going to happed.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I can't believe O haven't replied to this thread, but I think it'd be great if we got a Michael Redd-esque player to help take pressure of Dirk

But with all that said, what could we get him with? I don't want to trade Josh Howard or Devin Harris, and trading Marquis Daniels is iffy. It's not like they will want Stack or anything..


----------

